# Wow!!!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

is all I can say!...I could have named this thread many other names like "#1 Christmas Gift", etc, etc...I want to thank everyone for convincing me to urge my parents to get me the VEX...My dad thought that I was insane as I talked to him on the phone all hyped uP..........

I went to the pond in search of some-more Gills....after all after-noon and 2 bites I was just losing hope...a few days ago me and my cousin caught 30+ gills..How could I only catch two today?...As I was packing in around 4:30 I finally caught a dink..".I said well I have about one hour of day light I mise well stay to see if I get anymore."..All of a sudden the vex. just lit up!! "Lit up like a Christmas tree" ....as the sun was setting I continuously pounded Bigger Gills until dark..I ran out of my 2+ dozen waxies...It must be the evening when the big ones bite, because last time they were all dinks....

The vex. is definitely harder to use in shallower water...I had a hard time getting the gain and what-not right...Any recommendations? It is awesome tool and I think I am officially attached to it...I WAS REALLY EXCITED WHEN I GOT HOME TO TELL MY DAD ABOUT MY AFTERNOON!!..thanks for reading..I did keep a couple..pics to come.....S.F.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

SF....What model Vex?......How shallow is shallow? This will give us a starting point.Weedy or not?.....................Thanks....jON sR.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

turn it to low power which is to the left one click and then the gain all the way down... think that is the only thing you can do!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fl -18.....I could not find anything deeper than 6.5 feet....sadly..lol wish there was a deeper area...not many weeds that I know of....

And yes.. I had it on lp....but with the gain down all the way it would not pick up my jig..when it was picking it up it was orange/red..not green..anyway..it was a good night!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

So, you just had to take your Vexilar out and use it, huh?  J/K Glad that you are enjoying your new Ice Fishing Tool.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

heres the pics.....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> So, you just had to take your Vexilar out and use it, huh?  J/K Glad that you are enjoying your new Ice Fishing Tool.


lolololololololol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wipe that Fish-eating grin off your face, Buddy ! Those are some nice 'Gills. Congrats !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> The vex. is definitely harder to use in shallower water...I had a hard time getting the gain and what-not right...Any recommendations? It is awesome tool and I think I am officially attached to it...I WAS REALLY EXCITED WHEN I GOT HOME TO TELL MY DAD ABOUT MY AFTERNOON!!..thanks for reading..I did keep a couple..pics to come.....S.F.


There's a shallow water accessory you can get for the vex. Not sure what it's called. Just look on their website and you can order it. I think I got mine for like $13. It goes in the transducer cable.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

you can add an s-cable(suppression cable) sold by vexilar for shallow water fishing....it will help in addition to lp mode.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Wipe that Fish-eating grin off your face, Buddy ! Those are some nice 'Gills. Congrats !


lol thanks guys....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You'll learn the how-to's with the Vex with more use. I would try and get out and take it with you every chance I had. LOL.

Nice gills.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I had my first great expierence yesterday with one as well

I have had one for a few years along with the camera. I always prefer the camera except yesterday when suspened fish kept appearing. I would reel up above their heads then wham. I am a big fan now!!!!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Double J, with the S Cable have you noticed any difference in battery life. I heard a few issues with the cable forcing you to increase your gain thus using more power from the battery. I have an FL-18 and it seems about 50 50 that my unit works good in shallow water (4 to 5 foot) of my backyard pond, when it is dialed in it works other times it cant seem to work. I am in LP AZ mode. Now up on erie, that is the best unit I have used, but of course the water is much deeper. Seems like the S cable might do the trick but did not want to compromise battery life. Also check PM


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

backagainbaha said:


> I had my first great expierence yesterday with one as well
> 
> I have had one for a few years along with the camera. I always prefer the camera except yesterday when suspened fish kept appearing. I would reel up above their heads then wham. I am a big fan now!!!!!


lol yes....I am now also...I have a fish tv but barely use it....I cannot figure the thing out...as far as positioning and what-not....the water has to be really clear to....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


> You'll learn the how-to's with the Vex with more use. I would try and get out and take it with you every chance I had. LOL.
> 
> Nice gills.


that is kinda what I figured...it will take time...time on the water-I mean ice that is....lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Adjusting gain does not effect power output, only how much return signal is "heard". If the S cable reduces battery life, it's not because of gain setting.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

See that is what I thought but on a product review of the S cable someone said it affected their battery life, which I thought sounded strange.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

went to the pond again..as usual...they didnt start hitting until about 4:45-5....the vex is just awesome!!! I got my first catfish through the ice!! it was a ball!! I got the whole fight on video....heres a pic!!....good times.....s.f.


----------

